
Fuck You: A Magazine of the Arts (1962-1965) - benbreen
http://www.ubu.com/vp/FuckYou.html
======
tempodox
That title alone is just great. I'd love to download the PDFs, but they never
come. Is the server down?

------
pazra
Ah, the 60s, what a time to be alive. I was born in the 70s, sadly.

~~~
gvb
That's OK, you know just as much about the 60s as those who lived them. You
had to read about them. They had to too because they don't remember them. :-D

